# opinions on possible breeding



## Dennis Trzcinski (Jan 17, 2008)

What do you guys think about this possible breeding. I do not know the stud dog or the owner just looking for opinions.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=602659&modir=645458


----------

